# Heat Shields



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

How difficult is it to remove the heat sheilds from around the exhaust manifolds on an 06' GTO? Would like to either polish mine or have them powder coated.
KICKS06
S.E.G.T.O.A.
Dallas, Ga.
2006 
MN6
18" Wheels
SAP Grilles


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

I have done it when I changed to my kooks headers. I would just put headers if i were you. Here are some tips though I know the car is a 06 but put plenty of oil on the bolts first (wd-40 krol). Try not to bent the sheilds or you will have problems trying to put them back on.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Headers*



cwbimp said:


> I have done it when I changed to my kooks headers. I would just put headers if i were you. Here are some tips though I know the car is a 06 but put plenty of oil on the bolts first (wd-40 krol). Try not to bent the sheilds or you will have problems trying to put them back on.


Would like to have my stock headers CC'd, ported and powder coated, then reinstall them back to stock apperance. On my 00' SS LS1, we had the manifolds CC'd, ported/polished and powder coated. Compared to aftermarket manifolds, the gain was about the same. Kind of like having that stock appearing engine and of course have that extra power as well. The gain was about 12HP on the camaro, expect about the same on GOAT. 
kicks06


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I doubt you get that much your headers are already reduced in thickness from GM to increase flow and make them lighter. They did that with the LS2's. I guess its worth a try. Be carefull with the bolts you could break them.


----------

